# just got my 7



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

03 745LI grey on black. this this is great.


----------



## satmover (Apr 20, 2006)

congrats, what you got in store for it?


----------



## Gottagitmines (May 21, 2006)

Din, 
Congrats! I remember you from Club Lexus. You have one hot sc bro. Cant wait to see this finished product..


----------



## love330i (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

were you a member from LOC? (lexusownersclub)? i was.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

my plans are 22in rims and a drop to start.


i am on clublexus.com.


----------



## Gottagitmines (May 21, 2006)

*For those who would like to see..*

Hope you dont mind Din..


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Din big congrats bro! Take your time and modify it right and you will absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## bmw_m6_08 (Jul 10, 2006)

are you going to put rims on yo car?


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah plan on 22s one of these days.


----------

